# Superbowl 2015



## Transk53 (Jan 28, 2015)

Who do you lot think is going to clinch the title this year. Going on recent history, I would think that the Patriots may well be the favorites. Not sure about the Seahawks though.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 28, 2015)

As a Seahawks fan I think it is a tossup, but then I thought that last year against the Broncos as well.
GO HAWKS!


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 28, 2015)

Blindside said:


> As a Seahawks fan I think it is a tossup, but then I thought that last year against the Broncos as well.
> GO HAWKS!



Yeah. I would like to see them win myself.


----------



## Steve (Jan 28, 2015)

I think the Seahawks will win.  The Patriots have a pretty good defense, but they're very, very weak against the run, particularly up the middle.  If Lynch is successful up the middle, with 10 or more carries in the first half, the Pats run defense will melt in the second half.  Trust me, it's not about how many yards Lynch has in the first half.  It's how many carries he gets.  I predict most of his yards will come in the second half.

Brady is the most innaccurate long ball passer in the league, and at 37 years old, his arm strength is worse than Manning's.  We won't see anything from him over 20 yards.  But, what we will see are a lot of dinky dunk passes over the middle to Gronk (the TE) and the slot receivers.

I predict at least one sudden and violent interaction between Gronk and Kam Chancellor, as well as a lot of hard hits from the Seahawks defense.

I've been a Seahawks fan since I was 12 years old, and I am just so excited to see them doing well and playing for a second Lombardi trophy.

I'm also enjoying the side show which is deflategate.  Watching the Pats fans circle the wagons to try and make sense of what was clearly cheating is comical to me.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 28, 2015)

Steve said:


> I predict at least one sudden and violent interaction between Gronk and Kam Chancellor, as well as a lot of hard hits from the Seahawks defense.



Oh yeah. You reckon these two will get a bit tasty. Is this one of those rivalries with a grudge?


----------



## Blindside (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't think there is much of a rivalry, they don't play each other enough to warrant it.  But beating the Patriots in 2012 was sort of the Seahawks first big win that started bringing this incarnation of the team to national attention.

If you mean between Kam and Gronk, it is simply Kams history of big hits and bringing the pain.


----------



## Steve (Jan 28, 2015)

Blindside said:


> I don't think there is much of a rivalry, they don't play each other enough to warrant it.  But beating the Patriots in 2012 was sort of the Seahawks first big win that started bringing this incarnation of the team to national attention.
> 
> If you mean between Kam and Gronk, it is simply Kams history of big hits and bringing the pain.


 Yeah, it's really this.  Kam is a big, physical safety who will be responsible for coming up to cover the run, and fall back to cover the TE.  Gronk is a beast and he's got great hands.  Because Brady can't throw the ball very far and he's not all that accurate anymore, he really likes to hit the giant tight end for 10 or 15 yards a pop.  That could be a real problem for the Seahawks defense.

Honestly, i think Kam hits several people really hard and I pity those little slot receivers coming across the middle.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 28, 2015)

Guess the TV audience should prepare for war at the Superbowl


----------



## Steve (Jan 28, 2015)

The Seattle defense is really fun to watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 28, 2015)

Steve said:


> The Seattle defense is really fun to watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah I do have an issue here Steve. If I watch the game, I would be due to arise at 05:00 my time for work. No one to cover me on a day off. So to watch the game, I would have to sleep all the day before the game at around midnight UK time. Would that be worth it for me? Like not a dull game? I would be due to start work at 06:30. No issue with that, but because of my limited knowledge, is the Superbowl 2015 worth it? Did not originally intend to put you on the spot, but needs must


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 28, 2015)

I think Denver will win...


----------



## Blindside (Jan 28, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah I do have an issue here Steve. If I watch the game, I would be due to arise at 05:00 my time for work. No one to cover me on a day off. So to watch the game, I would have to sleep all the day before the game at around midnight UK time. Would that be worth it for me? Like not a dull game? I would be due to start work at 06:30. No issue with that, but because of my limited knowledge, is the Superbowl 2015 worth it? Did not originally intend to put you on the spot, but needs must


 
This can be very hard to determine, to point at last year it was a meeting of the two clubs that had been rated #1 at the beginning of the season, it was a historically good offense against the best defense in the league, and it was expected to be a great game.  Unfortunately it was a one sided massacre, pretty much over in the first half and definately over 15 seconds into the second half.  Great if you were a 'Hawks fan, not so much for casual viewers.


----------



## Steve (Jan 28, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> I think Denver will win...


Ha!  That made me choke on coffee! 


Transk53 said:


> Yeah I do have an issue here Steve. If I watch the game, I would be due to arise at 05:00 my time for work. No one to cover me on a day off. So to watch the game, I would have to sleep all the day before the game at around midnight UK time. Would that be worth it for me? Like not a dull game? I would be due to start work at 06:30. No issue with that, but because of my limited knowledge, is the Superbowl 2015 worth it? Did not originally intend to put you on the spot, but needs must


Yeah, I can't tell you really.  I expect a good game, but like last year, the Seahawks may just demolish the Patriots.  Do you have a DVR?  That's what I would recommend.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 28, 2015)

I am hoping the Seahawks win but I think it will be a close game.  
Anyone besides me notice that every time the Patriots have a big game coming up we start hearing how Brady has a cold, a bad shoulder,     sore ribs, etc.  Seems like the Patriots and Brady have to have some big drama before a big game thinking it will make the other team over think who is going to play and how.  Or maybe it is just to change the line in Los Vegas.


----------



## Buka (Jan 28, 2015)

There is only one thing in the world I care about more than Martial Arts and there is only one thing I've followed more that Martial Arts, and that is NFL football. 

I've been a Patriots fan since 1960, when they were born. My first job, when I was sixteen years old, was cleaning up after the Patriots game at Fenway Park, (they were the Boston Patriots then) where they played their home games because they didn't have a stadium. (if the Red Sox were in the post season the Pats game was moved to Harvard stadium at Harvard University.) My whole neighborhood worked there. We made a dollar, sixty cents an hour to pick up crap all over Fenway Park. But, as employees, they let us into the stadium with ten minutes to go in the third quarter, where we were let onto the field and stood along what would be the first base line in baseball. Heck, man, we would have payed them!

I'm going to stop right here, before I write seventeen pages of football talk. But I will leave you with this -

I hope the Pats win. And I hope when the Seahawks fly home....their plane skids off the end of the runway - and NOBODY is hurt. I hope when the National Transportation Safety Board investigates they determine that the tires on the landing gear were under-inflated and they blame us. And we will not give a F.

So there.


----------



## Steve (Jan 29, 2015)

Buka said:


> There is only one thing in the world I care about more than Martial Arts and there is only one thing I've followed more that Martial Arts, and that is NFL football.
> 
> I've been a Patriots fan since 1960, when they were born. My first job, when I was sixteen years old, was cleaning up after the Patriots game at Fenway Park, (they were the Boston Patriots then) where they played their home games because they didn't have a stadium. (if the Red Sox were in the post season the Pats game was moved to Harvard stadium at Harvard University.) My whole neighborhood worked there. We made a dollar, sixty cents an hour to pick up crap all over Fenway Park. But, as employees, they let us into the stadium with ten minutes to go in the third quarter, where we were let onto the field and stood along what would be the first base line in baseball. Heck, man, we would have payed them!
> 
> ...


The Pats have had a great run, but it's a shame that they've handled their deflated balls so poorly.  

That they cheated is beyond question.  They were pursuing a competitive advantage outside the rules of the game.  But, ultimately, if they had copped to it, it would have been a small fine (probably $25k) and done.  HOwever, they aren't doing that.  The organization is lying about it and everyone knows it.  Of course, the Pats faithful will deny it because they're fans.  But, it's only wrong to blame them if they actually didn't do it.  Reasonable people can clearly see that this isn't the case.  So, playing the "hate us cause you ain't us" card doesn't wash. 

It's not the crime that creates the scandal.  It's the cover up, and the Patriots have put themselves in a very tenuous position.

There's plenty of stuff out there on the opportunity for the Pats to cheat, but here's a great article on the effect:

http://www.sharpfootballanalysis.com/blog/2015/new-england-patriots-fumble-more-often-when-playing-for-other-teams


----------



## donald1 (Jan 29, 2015)

i mostly just watch the supper-bowl for the commercials  and i dont know much about either teams but im sure it will be a good game


----------



## Steve (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't mind the commercials, but the half time show kind of annoys me.  It's become this huge extravaganza that sort of takes away from the game for me.


----------



## Buka (Jan 29, 2015)

Steve said:


> The Pats have had a great run, but it's a shame that they've handled their deflated balls so poorly.
> 
> That they cheated is beyond question.  They were pursuing a competitive advantage outside the rules of the game.  But, ultimately, if they had copped to it, it would have been a small fine (probably $25k) and done.  HOwever, they aren't doing that.  The organization is lying about it and everyone knows it.  Of course, the Pats faithful will deny it because they're fans.  But, it's only wrong to blame them if they actually didn't do it.  Reasonable people can clearly see that this isn't the case.  So, playing the "hate us cause you ain't us" card doesn't wash.
> 
> ...



I lieu of such interesting statistics, allow me to retort.

More than eighty percent of players who leave the New England Patriots do so disgruntled and downright so pissed off you could fry an egg on their head. Why? Because the Patriots are the cheapest, most financially cold blooded sports team that there ever was. It doesn't matter who you are, how much of your life and health has been impacted, how much blood you've left on the field, or how well you played. Kraft doesn't care. If he can save a buck, and I'm talking real chump change in the scope of NFL salaries, you, sir, are history. (and it's going to happen to Brady, too, but he knows that.)

So...with all the players that this has happened to over the years, all that have been back stabbed, you would think one of them, any of them, would come forward if there were any shenanigans going on. Yet, you do not hear a word other than "cheap, no good Mother Fr's". Not one word about any kind of cheating.

There's two things Belichick will not tolerate. Fumbling, and being late for practice.

On Nov. 16 the Patriots went to Indy to play the Colts. NFL unknown, running back Jonas Gray got the start. By game's end the Patriots had snapped the ball 74 times.  Gray ran 37 times for 201 yards and four touchdowns in a 42-20 Patriots rout. He was named NFL Player of the Week and was the cover boy for Sports Illustrated the next day. Day after that his alarm clock malfunctioned, he was late for practice. He was screwed. Since that time, he's gained 80 yards, not playing in most of the games, and when he did, it was for about one minute.

The same thing happens when you fumble. You are shunned like a Quaker and won't play again for weeks, maybe a month or more. This has always happened and always will under Belichick. We've watched this for 15 years, it ain't about to change.

That's why those stats aren't surprising to me. They tell me that a player will perform better when he's on a great team under a great coach.... especially when he has so much playing time to lose. And when he leaves said team, he won't play as well with a weaker organization under a lesser coach. 

It's kind of like fighting out of a great dojo.

Everyone says the Pats cheat. They jump up and down like puppies and yell Spygate! Spygate! But if you ask them what Spygate actually was, what the Pats were actually punished for.....they'll get it wrong. Every single time. Especially here in New England (I know, go figure)

But.....here's the bottom line. As much as it pains me....the Patriots have no chance of winning this Sunday. Not chance one.(I nearly puke when I say that, but alas, that's the way it is)

One other footnote. I think Roger Goodell is going to lose his job over this ball nonsense. You'll see.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 30, 2015)

Steve said:


> Ha!  That made me choke on coffee!
> Yeah, I can't tell you really.  I expect a good game, but like last year, the Seahawks may just demolish the Patriots.  Do you have a DVR?  That's what I would recommend.



No unfortunately not, I may just able to get the next day off, well I'm hoping to swing it.


----------



## Steve (Jan 30, 2015)

Buka said:


> I lieu of such interesting statistics, allow me to retort.
> 
> More than eighty percent of players who leave the New England Patriots do so disgruntled and downright so pissed off you could fry an egg on their head. Why? Because the Patriots are the cheapest, most financially cold blooded sports team that there ever was. It doesn't matter who you are, how much of your life and health has been impacted, how much blood you've left on the field, or how well you played. Kraft doesn't care. If he can save a buck, and I'm talking real chump change in the scope of NFL salaries, you, sir, are history. (and it's going to happen to Brady, too, but he knows that.)
> 
> ...


Spoken like a true fan.   regarding Goodell, I agree.  Regarding the Pats' chances, I think they have a good chance, but the Seahawks are the stronger team all the way around.


----------



## Buka (Jan 30, 2015)

Steve said:


> Regarding the Pats' chances, I think they have a good chance, but the Seahawks are the stronger team all the way around.



Sure, the Pats have a chance, but that's only to make the math work. I'll give them 15%, because I will always have hope. As for the Seahawks being the stronger team - I think so, too. IMO, not because of coaching or as much on player talent as most people would have you believe, it's attitude. Team attitude.

I hope this game rocks our socks off.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 31, 2015)

You know what, think I will plump for the Seahawks. Not too keen on the Patriots for some reason. Probably the run they had. What was it 3 straight superbowl wins. I know I could Google, but what to appear genuinely interested


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 31, 2015)

This will be a really good game.  Looking forward to watching the Seahawks win!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 31, 2015)

Buka  my friend  you are a true fan of the Patriots not one of those fanatics but a fan who will always stick with them. I will be thinking of you as the game goes on no matter who wins.  I just want a great  game that will be remembered for a long time


----------



## Buka (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah, been a fan a long time. I've known players over the years (some from Martial Arts) and know some folks in the front office. But even though I can get free tickets, I'd much rather watch on TV. Last game I went to was in 72. I damn near froze to death. (Our seats were poured concrete.)

I go to practices a lot and watch from a nice seat in the media section. Sometimes I run around the field afterwards like a real nitwit. (hey, what can I say?) (and don't grapple on it, you get nasty burns) But, for me, TV is the only way to watch a football game.

As for this Super Bowl - I believe it will be an example of the "Fedor Emelianenko Syndrome". Which breaks my fricken' heart......again. (I'm still in therapy from 07)


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 1, 2015)

I have a genius idea for the PERFECT Superbowl Party snack this year!

Make hamburger patties and call them deflated meatballs...


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 1, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> I have a genius idea for the PERFECT Superbowl Party snack this year!
> 
> Make hamburger patties and call them deflated meatballs...



Covered with Pringles yum.


----------



## jezr74 (Feb 1, 2015)

Gong to miss watching it live this year unfortunately. Go Patriots.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 1, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> Gong to miss watching it live this year unfortunately. Go Patriots.



Looks like me too. Unless I could get some kip beforehand.


----------



## Steve (Feb 1, 2015)

Well I called it so far.  We will see how Brady does in the second half but it looks like the middle has opened up for the Seattle running game.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Feb 1, 2015)

Nail biter so far.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jezr74 (Feb 1, 2015)

I "watching" via the nfl.com feed. (Which is pretty good) Watching each play painfully for that 3rd quarter.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 1, 2015)

Strange ending play on the Hawks part why they  did not run the ball is beyond me

Congratulations to the Patriots


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 1, 2015)

Yeah, the pass on 2nd and Goal from the 1 yard line was an odd choice. Especially when it's intercepted.


----------



## jezr74 (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice work New England!


----------



## Blindside (Feb 1, 2015)

2nd and goal and you have (arguably) the best running back in the game and a good read-option QB and you throw it in the most congested part of the field...  I don't get it.  Great game though, really thought the hawks had it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 2, 2015)

I am still stunned that they did not run it again and again.  With two time outs they certainly did not need to pass and or take the chance of an interception.  Still, if it had worked we would all be saying what a great play it was.  The Pats defensive player just made a great play!


----------



## Buka (Feb 2, 2015)

Damn, that was a helluva' game. I have a sore throat from screaming, both from fear and jubilation. 

Hey, Seahawks fans - Wilson is going to win more Superbowls, probably a lot of them if the salary cap doesn't screw things up. (and more than likely, they'll win next year) I feel bad for the fans and players, honestly. They're the victims of a piss poor play call. 

Helluva' game.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 2, 2015)

Sounds like a very good game. To be honest, I thought one of the teams would get spanked, but more close than I thought.


----------



## Steve (Feb 2, 2015)

Bevel...  I've been complaining about him all season long and that was the final straw! 

But, it's a young team, and we've got most of the key players coming back for at least a few more years.  Plus, what a great story in that kid, Matthews.  He was working at Foot Locker or something when the Seahawks called him for a tryout.  Picked up in early December and he had one heck of a game.  We could really use a tall WR with good hands. 

Anyway, I'm bummed, but it was a good year and we were right there...  hopefully these last two years are just an indication of good things to come!


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 2, 2015)

I hope Brady thanked the Seahawks for the belated Xmas gift cause they flat out gave that game away.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 3, 2015)

I was rooting for the Seahawks but they made the mistake, as many people that I've spoken to have said, that at the final play they attempted a pass instead of plowing through as they should've. Im not a big fan of the Patriots but Im not going to let the fact that they won bother me. Congratulations Patriots. Their winning doesn't affect my life whatsoever.


----------



## Buka (Feb 3, 2015)

sfs982000 said:


> I hope Brady thanked the Seahawks for the belated Xmas gift cause they flat out gave that game away.



That's kind of like saying you should thank a guy you just knocked out because he dropped his guard for a split second.

I've dealt with every loss and always appreciated the opponent. You might want to do that, too. Just saying.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 3, 2015)

Being open minded, throwing a pass on 2nd & goal could have caught the defense completely by surprise. And had it worked, we'd all be screaming about the genius of choosing to pass.


----------



## Buka (Feb 3, 2015)

The best thing about all of this? - only 32 weeks until kickoff. Yeah, baby!


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 4, 2015)

Buka said:


> The best thing about all of this? - only 32 weeks until kickoff. Yeah, baby!



Yeah, I would very much like to see a game at Wembley Stadium. Better start saving


----------



## Buka (Feb 4, 2015)

I just watched Russell Wilson being interviewed about the game.

That man is a serious class act. I hope young kids look to him as a role model.
When he gets a good coach I don't think anyone will be able stop him.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 5, 2015)

Buka said:


> I just watched Russell Wilson being interviewed about the game.
> 
> That man is a serious class act. I hope young kids look to him as a role model.
> When he gets a good coach I don't think anyone will be able stop him.


I agree Russ is a class act. I don't agree Pete Carrol is a bad coach.


Buka said:


> I just watched Russell Wilson being interviewed about the game.
> 
> That man is a serious class act. I hope young kids look to him as a role model.
> When he gets a good coach I don't think anyone will be able stop him.


I agree Russ is a class act. I don't agree that Pete Carroll is a bad coach


----------



## Buka (Feb 5, 2015)

I probably should have said "the right coach". I don't think Pete is a bad coach, he certainly knows football. And I'm not talking about the call at the goal line. But Pete is a players coach, a real rah, rah guy. The problem with a player coach is when you have great talent, but too many strong personalities and aggressive attitudes on one team. The team starts to morph, they're no longer a disciplined team. That's what killed them. Much to my great joy, obviously.

Hell, I hope Pete stays there.....like forever.


----------



## Steve (Feb 5, 2015)

Buka said:


> I probably should have said "the right coach". I don't think Pete is a bad coach, he certainly knows football. And I'm not talking about the call at the goal line. But Pete is a players coach, a real rah, rah guy. The problem with a player coach is when you have great talent, but too many strong personalities and aggressive attitudes on one team. The team starts to morph, they're no longer a disciplined team. That's what killed them. Much to my great joy, obviously.
> 
> Hell, I hope Pete stays there.....like forever.


 Whoa.  Totally disagree.  If it can be said that Belicheck is intolerant of players who fumble (which doesn't pan out statistically, for what that's worth), Pete Carroll is intolerant of selfish players.  If you are not a team player, regardless of your talent or athleticism (ie, Percy Harvin), you are gone.  Pete teaches a system, and his personality is a part of that, just as with any other coach.  Strong personalities are a big part of the Pete's philosophy.  He says often that his goal is create the best possible version of each player, so that they can be the best they can be.  And if they're not allowed to be themselves, then they can't be the best version of themselves. 

But what I'm really interested in is the implication here that Pete isn't succeeding, which just doesn't make sense.  the seahawks have not lost all that often over the last few years, but even if you go back to their 7 - 9 season, where they lost to the Falcons in the playoffs, they have only lost one game by over 7 points, and that IIRC was by 9 points.  They have had the lead in every game at least one time back to Wilson's college days.  Point is, win or lose, they are competitive in every game.  They never get blown out.  I can't remember RW's comeback stats off the top of my head, but he has a huge number of wins that came in the 4th qtr.  The Seahawks have a great record against elite QBs and elite teams, and there's no indication that they can't sustain the core of the team into the 2017 or 2018 season. 

Add to pete's terrific coaching that he develops not just the players but the coaches, and enjoys the full support of a quality front office, and I just don't get the idea that Pete is mishandling this team in any way.


----------



## Buka (Feb 5, 2015)

Steve said:


> Whoa.  Totally disagree.  If it can be said that Belicheck is intolerant of players who fumble (which doesn't pan out statistically, for what that's worth), Pete Carroll is intolerant of selfish players.  If you are not a team player, regardless of your talent or athleticism (ie, Percy Harvin), you are gone.  Pete teaches a system, and his personality is a part of that, just as with any other coach.  Strong personalities are a big part of the Pete's philosophy.  He says often that his goal is create the best possible version of each player, so that they can be the best they can be.  And if they're not allowed to be themselves, then they can't be the best version of themselves.
> 
> But what I'm really interested in is the implication here that Pete isn't succeeding, which just doesn't make sense.  the seahawks have not lost all that often over the last few years, but even if you go back to their 7 - 9 season, where they lost to the Falcons in the playoffs, they have only lost one game by over 7 points, and that IIRC was by 9 points.  They have had the lead in every game at least one time back to Wilson's college days.  Point is, win or lose, they are competitive in every game.  They never get blown out.  I can't remember RW's comeback stats off the top of my head, but he has a huge number of wins that came in the 4th qtr.  The Seahawks have a great record against elite QBs and elite teams, and there's no indication that they can't sustain the core of the team into the 2017 or 2018 season.
> 
> Add to pete's terrific coaching that he develops not just the players but the coaches, and enjoys the full support of a quality front office, and I just don't get the idea that Pete is mishandling this team in any way.



Spoken like a true fan. 

I think there's a good chance we're going to see a rematch in next years Super Bowl.
I can't fricken' wait!


----------



## Brian King (Feb 5, 2015)

Really enjoyed coaches book "Win Forever". I think he is a heck of a good coach and love his contributions to our area in more than merely football. I have heard he is a good guy but have not met him myself. Hope he stays forever.

heard the game was good but missed it - at the beach with my wife and dog. Had the whole beach to ourselves!!!

Nice discussion above. Thanks Steve, Buka and others

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Buka (Feb 5, 2015)

Brian King said:


> Really enjoyed coaches book "Win Forever". I think he is a heck of a good coach and love his contributions to our area in more than merely football. I have heard he is a good guy but have not met him myself. Hope he stays forever.
> 
> heard the game was good but missed it - at the beach with my wife and dog. Had the whole beach to ourselves!!!
> 
> ...



"At the beach with my wife and dog."

It just doesn't get any better than that. The heck with football, the heck with Martial Arts, THAT, to me, is just....well, everything, really.

Heck, I'm getting all verklempt. Thanks, Brian.


----------



## Buka (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Blindside (Feb 5, 2015)

The injury list for the entire LOB is ridiculous,
Thomas - torn labrum - need surgery
Chancellor - torn MCL - needs surgery
Sherman - torn ligaments in elbow - needs UCL surgery
Lane - broken arm - needs surgery

I hope they come back strong.


----------



## Buka (Feb 6, 2015)

The first picture of the New England Patriots Super Bowl Championship ring.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 8, 2015)

Just out of int interest, why is the NFL season so short, at least when looking at European sports. Just because the game is so physical? The vastness of the your country?


----------



## smiller2144 (Feb 8, 2015)

What is superbowl


----------



## Buka (Feb 8, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Just out of int interest, why is the NFL season so short, at least when looking at European sports. Just because the game is so physical? The vastness of the your country?



Training camp begins in July. The "pre-season' games start in early August (they are 4 practice games that do not count) 
Regular season games start in early September and last sixteen weeks, with one week off for each team sometime during that span, which runs to late December. Then there's three weeks of Playoff games to determine who makes it to the big dance. (early Feb)
The NFL Players Union won't let the season get any longer, much to the owners chagrin. 

The physicality of the game has a lot to do with it, yes. It's a nasty game with many injuries.



smiller2144 said:


> What is superbowl



American Football championship game.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 8, 2015)

Buka said:


> Training camp begins in July. The "pre-season' games start in early August (they are 4 practice games that do not count)
> Regular season games start in early September and last sixteen weeks, with one week off for each team sometime during that span, which runs to late December. Then there's three weeks of Playoff games to determine who makes it to the big dance. (early Feb)
> The NFL Players Union won't let the season get any longer, much to the owners chagrin.
> 
> The physicality of the game has a lot to do with it, yes. It's a nasty game with many injuries.



Yeah can imagine after hearing some of the injuries over the years. Guess alright if you are a big contract player, guess the money may compensate a career ending injury.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 8, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah can imagine after hearing some of the injuries over the years. Guess alright if you are a big contract player, guess the money may compensate a career ending injury.



Not just career ending, many players end up with long term problems associated with the damage inflicted on their bodies.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 8, 2015)

Never mind the Superbowl, the Six Nations Rugby has started...........


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 8, 2015)

Blindside said:


> Not just career ending, many players end up with long term problems associated with the damage inflicted on their bodies.



Yeah, and some not so natural causes either. Will try to remember a documentary I saw once. I would not say doping, but a little helping hand with the recovery etc.


----------



## Steve (Feb 8, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Never mind the Superbowl, the Six Nations Rugby has started...........


Rugby is terrific.


----------



## Buka (Feb 8, 2015)

My favorite player on the patriots is Nate Ebner. (most of my friends say, "Who?")
He's on Special Teams. Best pure tackler on the team, IMO. Because of Rugby.






Rugby is nuts. Even nuttier that fighting arts.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 8, 2015)

Depends on which flavour you prefer


----------



## Buka (Feb 18, 2015)

Steve said:


> I think the Seahawks will win.  The Patriots have a pretty good defense, but they're very, very weak against the run, particularly up the middle.  If Lynch is successful up the middle, with 10 or more carries in the first half, the Pats run defense will melt in the second half.  Trust me, it's not about how many yards Lynch has in the first half.  It's how many carries he gets.  I predict most of his yards will come in the second half.
> 
> Brady is the most innaccurate long ball passer in the league, and at 37 years old, his arm strength is worse than Manning's.  We won't see anything from him over 20 yards.  But, what we will see are a lot of dinky dunk passes over the middle to Gronk (the TE) and the slot receivers.
> 
> ...



I know nobody but us Pats fans gives a royal, flying F about deflategate anymore, but I gotta' tell ya, this is really starting to become a Monty Python movie. A really damn good one, too. 

And one other thing.....as of this Sunday, only 29 weeks to go until NFL kickoff!
Where we will beat the Seahawks once again. If they get that far, that is. 

Oh, God, I have absolute wood over this.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 18, 2015)

I would be surprised if they opened with the two playing against each other, the 'Hawks and Broncos didn't play until week 3 last year.


----------



## Steve (Feb 19, 2015)

They could set up a pre season game.  Low stakes but the bel is always looking to boost ratings during pre season.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Feb 19, 2015)

Buka said:


> I know nobody but us Pats fans gives a royal, flying F about deflategate anymore, but I gotta' tell ya, this is really starting to become a Monty Python movie. A really damn good one, too.
> 
> And one other thing.....as of this Sunday, only 29 weeks to go until NFL kickoff!
> Where we will beat the Seahawks once again. If they get that far, that is.
> ...


 I don't care right now.  Haven't thought about it in weeks.  I'm content to let the investigation do its thing.  I'm very interested in hearing the final report.  I read the Incognito/Dolphins report and it was very thorough.


----------

